# Promotion DonaldG



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Please join me in congratulating DonaldG. He has accepted the post of Manager of the Home Support forum and will also continue to act as Assistant Manager in the Articles forum. Thank you Donald, for not only accepting this challenge but also for continuing your excellent contribution in the articles forum too. ray: ray: :laugh:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

That sounds like a lot of work! Congratulations on your promotion!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Congratulations, Donald, on the promotion and your high standard of work. :smile:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats Donald! That's a lot to handle, but I'm sure you can!:smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations Donald - well deserved indeed!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations - You've always worked hard and well.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Well done Donald:4-clap::4-clap:

Married and promoted in the same week, don't let the bride spend the pay raise all at once:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Congradulations Donald!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done Don .. nothing like keeping yourself busy to keep yourself young and active ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

My heartiest congratulations to you Donald, it's well deserved ray:

No good deed goes unpunished :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Donald.


`


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Great Job Donald!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations Donald.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Donald


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Congratulations Donald! So, what's next eh?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations Donald 
Well done mate!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you all

It is down to you lot who make this place a GREAT place to be. It is a privilege to be at YOUR service.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Donald well deserved :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Sandy & Charlotte :grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Way to go Donald:wave:

BG


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS DONALD.* ray:ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow!

Thanks Gary & TJ :wave:


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats a lot Donald G...:wave:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Donald* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Now the pain... errr fun begins. Great job.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks EB, JtP & Jason

I'm already feeling the pinch :grin:


----------



## Bravo Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm late but receive my heartiest congratulations!

:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------

